# Swedish. Övertyga/övertala



## Pingüinono

Hej!

Vilken är olikheten mellan de där verben? 

Tack!


----------



## BlueSuede

Det finns en skillnad. Svårt bara att beskriva skillnaden ordentligt.

I båda fallen handlar det om att överföra en åsikt från en människa till en annan.
Övertala betyder att man man vill överföra åsikten mot den andres vilja. Att den andra redan har en åsikt han är känner sej tillfreds med.
Övertyga betyder att också vill överföra en åsikt, men inte mot den andres vilja. Om den andras åsikt är svag eller osäker behövs de rätta argumenten för att han frivilligt byter uppfattning eller åsikt och blir övertygad.

"Du kan inte övertala mej, men kanske du kan övertyga mej." är fullt korrekt att uttrycka sej.


----------



## Pingüinono

Tack så mycket! Nu förstår jag.

Elena


----------



## BlueSuede

De nada.

Men låt dej inte övertalas av mitt svar rätt upp och ner, jag kan ju ha fel. Vänta och se om någon annan kan övertyga dej om nåt bättre.


----------



## Pingüinono

Det har varit jätteroligt! 
och förklarande

"Rätt upp och ner" betyder "mycket snabbt" eller "helt"', förmodar jag?


----------



## BlueSuede

I detta fall betyder "låt dej inte övertalas av mitt svar rätt upp och ner" mera "ta inte det jag skrivit som sanning utan att tänka vidare". Avsikten var att visa att 'jag kan ju ha fel'.


----------



## Renaissance man

Man övertalar någon att göra något. Man övertygar någon om en åsikt. 
"Jag ville inte göra provet, men min mamma övertalade mig."
"Jag trodde inte på klimathotet, men du har övertygat mig."


----------



## LilianaB

övertala is like to talk somebody into something in a demagogical way, into doing something, for example. And, övertyga is  to convince somebody that something is right.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> övertala is like to talk somebody into something in a demagogical way, into doing something, for example. And, övertyga is  to convince somebody that something is right.


In a demagogical way? Where did you get it from? Any sources? Or is it your own interpretation?


----------



## LilianaB

Det är precis det som det betyder. Du kan fråga omkring om du tycker att det betyder något annat.  Det betyder det på svenska. Jag vet inde vad det år som det betyder pa norska.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Det är precis det som det betyder. Du kan fråga omkring om du tycker att det betyder något annat.  Det betyder det på svenska. Jag vet inde vad det år som det betyder pa norska.



My knowledge of Swedish is a passive one, so I can not be a judge here, but none of the native Swedish speakers has mentioned that so far, so I am curious about what they should say about that.

From Swedish Wictionary: 
Övertala: få en annan individ att ändra uppfattning om något_–Har du *övertalat* Emma om att följa med på semestern?_


----------



## LilianaB

It means to talk somebody into something: the other one means to convince somebody about something. övertala is to make somebody change their mind.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> It means to talk somebody into something: the other one means to convince somebody about something. övertala is to make somebody change their mind.


Once again, I invite the native speakers to give their opinion. For me 'övertyga' means 'to change opinion', '*övertala*' only to '*persuade*, to talk somebody to do something', but the person does not have to share the persuaders opinion, for instance if a mugger asks for your wallet showing his gun, you are don't necessarily share his conviction that he should get your money, but if a friend asks you to support a charitable organization, you get *convinced* and give your money: "han har *övertygad* dig".


----------



## AutumnOwl

I wouldn't say that there is anything demagogical with the word _övertala_, it means persuade and it can as well be done by flattery. A difference I feel is that when it comes to _övertala_ it's more about applying to a person's emotions while _övertyga_ is more about convince by using facts.


----------



## LilianaB

There is always some demagogy in persuasion, in talking somebody into doing something. Yes, it is simply to talk somebody into doing something versus to convince somebody about something. This has been said from the beginning of this thread.
The second one involves supporting the other person's views rather than convincing the person about something they are against.


----------



## AutumnOwl

LilianaB said:


> The second one involves supporting the other person's views rather than convincing the person about something they are against.


If you by the second means _övertyga_ I would say that for me it feels more demagogical that _övertala_ as it means that the person doing the convincing is showing me (by using facts) that what I believed was wrong, while I don't feel that if someone persuades me to do something my opinion about it doesn't have to be wrong.


----------



## Lars H

With "övertala" comes a change of mind. "Jag ville egentligen inte ha en glass, men jag blev övertalad att beställa en" (I really didn't want an icecream, but I was talked into (persuaded to) ordering one).

While "övertyga" doesn't have to involve change of minds. 

It can be used to express some doubt, as in 
"Jag tror du kan ha rätt, men jag är inte övertygad ännu" (I think you may be right but I am not convinced yet). Try that sentence with "övertala" or "persuade" and it will sound odd, in either language


----------



## utmarker

Yes, it seems like you don't want to be, or admit to have been, persuaded. 
But there is no shame in being convinced provided that the arguments are good enough. 

There is also a ground for a future conflict in persuasion: "I should never have let myself be persuaded to do that." "Jag skulle aldrig ha låtit mig övertalas..."


----------



## Pingüinono

Så vi kan säga att _övertala_ innebär mer press, att det är starkare, att det betyder _persuade_ eller _induce_ på engelska medan _övertyga_ betyder bara _convince_?

Tack


----------



## Lars H

Pingüinono said:


> Så vi kan säga att _övertala_ innebär mer press, att det är starkare, att det betyder _persuade_ eller _induce_ på engelska medan _övertyga_ betyder bara _convince_?
> 
> Tack



Ja, persuade respektive convince


----------

